
Show HN: A minesweeper clone in the terminal, written in Elixir - kevlar1818
https://github.com/kevlar1818/mines
======
matthberg
Cool! Inspiring, I've been looking for something to build in rust and it looks
like I found what's next! I've already made a TI-BASIC minesweeper on a
graphing calculator, so logic won't be that big of an issue.

~~~
kevlar1818
Board manipulation was a difficult yet fun exercise, given Elixir's immutable
state and lack of imperative control structures (notably for-loops). Changing
the value of a single cell in a list of lists was tricky and undoubtedly much
less efficient than in a language with even one of the two aforementioned
mechanisms.

------
piotr-yuxuan
Nice, keep going :-)

